# Bright Yellow Urine?



## RatloverRebekka (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi everyone! Remy lives in a super pet ferret cage so he has ledges to go on and everything, which he pees on every day so I or my mom wipe them off each night. My mom wiped off one of the ledges, and she noticed that the pee that showed up on the paper towel was a different color then it usually is. It was only one spot of urine that was bright yellow, and the others were normal I think. Remy is going to be 1 year and 3 months on the 23rd. Is there something wrong? Why was it that color?


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

My rats would always pee on their shelves and ledges too. Their pee has always been at least a little yellow. I think it is supposed to be yellow. What color is normal for your rats?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

What they're saying Puphorse is that it's an abnormally bright yellow as opposed to a pale colored pee.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Usually in humans it just means they are dehydrated so maybe it's the same towards rats?


----------



## RatloverRebekka (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes exactly Hedgian. No i don't think he is dehydrated because i see him drink everyday.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

but is there enough water coming out of the bottle? Test it by just tapping the ball a couple times


----------



## kat21790 (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you put vitamin drops in their water? I noticed when i use them it makes their wee a bit florescent, I think a certain vitamin makes your wee a bit bright!


----------



## Daniele (May 18, 2021)

RatloverRebekka said:


> Hi everyone! Remy lives in a super pet ferret cage so he has ledges to go on and everything, which he pees on every day so I or my mom wipe them off each night. My mom wiped off one of the ledges, and she noticed that the pee that showed up on the paper towel was a different color then it usually is. It was only one spot of urine that was bright yellow, and the others were normal I think. Remy is going to be 1 year and 3 months on the 23rd. Is there something wrong? Why was it that color?


Hi, did you ever find out what this was? My boy has egg-yolk coloured urine this morning and he's not eating which is very unlike him, so he's obviously not feeling well. I will get him to the vet but I might be able to do something for him meantime. Thanks.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

He is probably drinking too little. Try giving him some milk or juice. Also, does he have a friend. Rats dislike living alone... Good luck !


----------



## Daniele (May 18, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> He is probably drinking too little. Try giving him some milk or juice. Also, does he have a friend. Rats dislike living alone... Good luck !


He WAS drinking too little - his water bottle wasn't working and he's now back to his usual perky self so I have cancelled the vet visit. Yes, of course he has a friend - Mr Christophe. Thanks for your help.


----------

